# Pictures



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everybody !!
We were finally able to get the picture of our babies upload to share with you! Hope you enjoy !!!
BJ and Debbie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute!  I love the wacky looking moon spots on the first two!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Super cute! 

Are the little boys neutered? If not now is the time as they can make the girls pregnant at this age.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Cute goaties! Nice pen too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks happy!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Our two newest little boys are still intact and will remain "bucks", but they are in a pasture completely by themselves and have been since we brought them home. In our second pasture is our two oldest girls, our youngest doe, and her weather brother. We will soon be trying to get some much better pictures so you can really see the difference between the two white and two blacks. As everyone knows it's not always easy getting goat pics...lol.

Thank you,
B.J & Debbie


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I love the last pic, it almost looks like the white one is smiling!


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

The biggest white one would be Gerty. She runs the farm and every thing and EVERYONE on it belongs to HER. If ya don't believe me...just ask her....lol. Honestly, she really is our most dominant goat, but she is also sweetheart.....

B.J & Debbie


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pictures! They are adorable. I like your play structure it is great.


----------

